# Ampendage Amp Stand is Great!



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

I received my teak Ampendage Amp Stand this morning. It assembled in 5 minutes and includes the Allen key required - all you need is a Phillips screwdriver.

I put my 1x12 Venus 6 (which is not a light amp) on the stand and, voila! It stood! Actually it stood quite well. If I had only my 40 pound dog in the house I'd leave my amp on the stand all the time. But my 115 pound dog could knock it over if he got excited, although he was able to bump into it a few times with no hint of a wobble. It seems a very sturdy unit, front-to-back, side-to-side.

Of course there are always changes in perceived tone when you lift the amp off the floor. I really like how it de-"boomed" the bass of the K-Tre Reverb; this is how I'd record that amp. The Venus 6's midrange popped with it lifted on the stand, but on that amp I missed the bass-splash from the floor. All it took to rectify was another bump of the bass knob. I would definitely record the Venus on the Amp Stand, too.

The stand also opened up some floor space under the amp and looks very neat. I'm pretty happy with this.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those look cool, what finish did you end up with?

I see some 2x12s on them.
I wonder how that would work with a cab and a head?
Too rickety that way, maybe?

I can see this useful jamming, or gigging too.
Get a good earful that way, rather than giving out haircuts to people in front.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice!

I think I'll add a couple to my birthday wish list.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

:30171373:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Review was done here a while back.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/content.php?731-Ampendage-Amp-Stand


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

How much? I was looking at the amp stands made by the guy in Tennessee which are a much different design. I think the cost depends on the type of wood he uses but they're not cheap (nor should they be).


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a couple like the typical frame stands:









but if I were to be buying one, I like the design of this with the resonance chamber:


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> but if I were to be buying one, I like the design of this with the resonance chamber:


Thoses amp stands are brilliant!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Those look cool, what finish did you end up with?
> 
> I see some 2x12s on them.
> I wonder how that would work with a cab and a head?
> Too rickety that way, maybe?...


I got the teak.

It wouldn't work with a head/cab setup. Nor does it work for 4x12 cabs. It's angled such that the weight of 1x12 or 2x12 horizontal combo keeps the centre of balance dead centre. A head would make it very back-weighted. Plus it might just slide off.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

those ampendage stands are very nice.

when i have some time this summer I am goign to attempt to make one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> but if I were to be buying one, I like the design of this with the resonance chamber:


I'd have to hear one. 

One of the reasons I like my amp off the floor is to reduce boominess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may pop for one of the Atlas amp stands.


They look really sturdy to me, not to mention purdy.

http://www.atlas-stands.com/


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I own the same 2 Sound Enhancer amp stands that are pictured. What a coincidence! I will never give them up. They tilt the amp just at the right angle and the folded horn design really "enhances" the bottom end and overall boosts DB about 15%. I had a Rivera Super Champ on the mini (wow!) and I run my Carr Sportsman on the larger one (even more wow!). These are really becoming collectable because they have changed the design to make it more economical to manufacture and compact to carry around, using less wood in the design. The sound guys love them because of the tilt, and doesn't interfere with the front mix, and the guitar players have a better handle on the stage volume since they're pointed right at their ears. Yeah, a Win,Win for a change! If you get a chance to snag one, by all means do so. For all of the wood workers out there. they're pretty easy to build. 1/2" Birch ply construction, screwed and glued, and they're coated with the same durable spray on stuff that JBL uses.


----------

